# Do you use makeup every day?



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't go out of the house without pressed powder,but that's not really a beauty issue,it's because I have oily skin and I can't stand oilies...yikes!So,I NEED powder!Other than that,I can go outside of the house just wearing some pressed powder and NOTHING else (especially when it's really hot or when I'm in a terrible hurry!)


----------



## breathless (Jul 23, 2005)

i try to wear makeup every day. but, when i accidently sleep in on workdays, i cant apply makeup. i only have time to get dressed, brush teeth & hair & apply deoderant. & run like crazy out of the door! lol. other then that, i have to have at least black mascara on the top lashes.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 23, 2005)

The only time I don't is if I'm sick. But some days it's just mascara, lipgloss, and concealer.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 23, 2005)

I wear full makeup nearly everyday, only times i don't is when i'm sick or i conciously decide not to put anything on or i'm not feeling too bothered about putting it on (that's only if i'm not going to be seen by people). Sometimes i will get through half the day without anything on and i'm fine but then if i decide to put concealer on (which i badly need due to black eyecircles) then it gets out of hand because once i put something on i need the foundation to make it look more polished, then i have to set it with powder and then i think my base has made me look quite monotone and my eyes have disappeared so i then end up doing it all.
So i look better nothing at all or full face and usually it's full face (but that doesn't mean lots of eye makeup etc, just defining everything natural as possible)


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 24, 2005)

Most of the time I do but when there's exams or finals around the corner, then I don't bother putting any on.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 24, 2005)

definately. even if it's just brow powder and mascara, i don't ever go without makeup.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 20, 2005)

I use a powder everyday, with a very natural lipglass (lust), a little mascara and a little blush for a some cheek color. Most times, you can't tell I have anything on.


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 20, 2005)

I definitely wear makeup everyday. I put in right after I take a shower even if its just powder mascara and lipgloss. Can't leave home without it.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 20, 2005)

naaahhh.. sometimes (e.g today)  i'ts nothing but lipgloss or lip balm..


----------



## BadPrincess (Aug 20, 2005)

I too most certainly can not leave the house with out mascara on! I just feel nude without it. Then maybe clear lipgloss. But most the time it's full face on to leave the house.


----------



## Demosthenes (Aug 20, 2005)

I use makeup almost every time I leave the house.  The only exception is if I'm leaving to get a makeover (then they want a clean face) or to the beach.


----------



## orodwen (Aug 21, 2005)

nope, i don't.  i'm a tomboy at heart & even though i love mu i'm totally comfy w/ leaving the house w/ a totally unadorned face.


----------



## Jillith (Aug 21, 2005)

No, but I won't go outside without sunscreen if the sun is up.


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope, I rarely put makeup on now-a-days, unless it's a special occasion or something.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 21, 2005)

Hell no! Too bloody lazy; usually if going out or special occasions. Sometimes in house to try on something or if I've been experimenting with different looks.

Moisturiser w/ sunscreen is a must where I live though. Lipbalm or gloss also a must as my lips are usually pretty dry.

Hmm...I didn't vote in this poll, why does it say I have! Oh well! Bit bizarre...


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope, I don't wear it if i'm at home or just going to do errands etc.


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

No .. In a month maybe like 5 times.. Depends on my schedule.


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 21, 2005)

For the most part, If I don't I just lay around and watch TV -LOL  I really do it helps me wake up and function.. I don't drink coffee so I guess makeup is my coffee.


----------



## fabulouscazza (Aug 21, 2005)

No.  If I wore makeup everyday, my face would break out!  so only for special occasions, or sometimes if i am going shopping (especially if i am going to buy makeup!)


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, yes, yeeeeeees!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 21, 2005)

No, I don't wear it everyday. Usually when I'm just around the house...it's nothing except lip balm. When I go out most of the days it's just lipgloss/lipstick and some mascara (and concealer for the undereye area!), but if it's for a more special occasion then it's the full face.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 22, 2005)

If I'm going out into the world I have to wear makeup. My minimal makeup is mascara, powdered brows and lipgloss.


----------



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

I only use m/u when I am going out/leaving the house.


----------



## Isis (Jan 8, 2006)

Everyday for work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and of course when I go out too.
At the very least, just mascara.


----------



## shemainrainman (Jan 8, 2006)

only when I'm leaving the house. But i try to use them everyday, I don't want them to expire only after few wear.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep I always were foundation and some mascara and lipgloss. Usually I put on e/s and bronzer


----------



## litlaur (Jan 8, 2006)

at the very least - brows, mascara, lip balm and Studio Fix. Brows are the most important to me. I do them even if I'm going to be sitting at home all day.

I like to do at least a neutral look, though, if I am going anywhere.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 8, 2006)

Some days I wear it some days I don't.  I have no prob letting the world see me without it.  I really don't care.  But if I do put makeup on I usually have to do the whole face with the foundation and everything and sometimes I don't feel like going through all that.  I always feel weird if I only do lipgloss or foundation but not everything.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jan 8, 2006)

I voted "no".  Working for M.A.C., I let mey skin "breathe" whenever I get the chance.  The only thing that I wear everyday witout fail is moisturizer and eye cream.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 8, 2006)

if i'm not going out then no.


----------



## kayla (Jan 9, 2006)

omg yes! every freakin day i put it on. i have acne....but im pretty sure its not b/c of my makeup b/c i got acne first, then got extremely self conscious so now i absolutley cannot leave the house without at least foundation. its rare that i get to stay home and no one comes over so on those days i dont put it on.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha, I'll barely leave my bedroom without makeup on! I feel naked w/o makeup. i won't go in public w/o full makeup on. dumb, maybe. but hey, thats just me.


----------



## CaptainMac (Jan 9, 2006)

I feel like I have to because I have a scar through one eyebrow that (in my eyes) makes me look mangled if I don't fill it in.  Annoying because even when I do fill it in I can never make the two brows look the same.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Jan 9, 2006)

Every single day, but it's always a very natural and low key look, either TARTE Smooth Operator or Stila Tinted Moisturizer, Milani eye shadow, mascara and some lipgloss.


----------



## xiahe (Jan 9, 2006)

nope.  i usually don't have time in the mornings to put on any make-up, so i wear make-up like 1/3 of the time.  i don't use powder or foundation (too much of a hassal IMO and i really don't think i need it) so my "make-up" is simply eye make-up.  the only thing i wear on my "no make-up days" are a simple lip gloss or lip balm.


----------



## n_j_t (Jan 10, 2006)

Only when I'm leaving the house. If i don't really have time, it's just concealer and powder--my skin is much better nowadays (it went hypersensitive a few years ago and everything broke me out), but I still don't feel comfortable going out with at least those two things on...


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

everyday that i leave the house!

and if i am in too much of a hurry, i have a decent stash of stuff in my purse to definitely apply some eye color, mascara, lip gloss, and powder to get by! never leave home without it! JUST IN CASE! hehe



yah, i'm a cosmetics whore. so sue me!




::editted to add:: i rarely wear any foundation, and only use powder if i really need it... so my skin often "breathes"  (and foundation regularly causes breakouts.. crappy stuff)


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 12, 2006)

used to never leave the house without makeup but i'm starting to get a little more lax about it. i like looking nice, even if i'm just going to the grocery store or to class, but if i'm only doing a one-stop thing, i get lazy about putting on more than moisturizer and mascara. and if i'm just going to be lying around at home, i'll let my skin breathe.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 12, 2006)

i cant leave the house without at least putting on mascara & some lip balm. so does that answer you question? lol


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 12, 2006)

Hmm...maybe im a lil self-concious, but i cant leave the house without my full makeup. Even if im running late, i just skip some steps and do a neutral look. For me, everyone sees me as i am with makeup on...not many people see me without it or without some portion of it on. I look completly different & feel naked without it. 

When i say full makeup i mean foundation, at least a neutral eye, brows, mascara, eyeliner, blush and something on my lips. 

My absolute essentials are eyeliner (cannot live without it), foundation, something on my lips, brows & mascara. Which i have emergency backups of in my purse at all times, except for brow pencil/powder & mascara.


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 13, 2006)

I never wear makeup when I'm just at home but I can't leave the house without makeup on. It's really pathetic but even to go to the grocery store or bank I have to do full makeup, eyes, lips, bronzer, the whole thing...

I won't open my door if I'm at home and someone knocks, such as the ups guy, I just pretend I'm not home and he'll leave the package at the door, I don't even wanna see him without makeup on


----------



## ladyh (Jan 13, 2006)

When I'm just at home, I don't have anything on my face. But whenever I go out [work, etc.] at least brow definer, curled lashes [if not mascara], and if I have time, some other kind of eye make-up. 

I only wear other things [like for face, lips] if I have a bad skin day, it's a special occasion, or I just feel like going a little extra.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 13, 2006)

i just recently got into make-up maybe about 6 months ago...now i can't leave the hpuse without make-up.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 13, 2006)

i wear makeup- a full face- every day i go to work (i've got two jobs).  if i'm just running to the store, i'll slap on some powder foundation and lip gloss and go.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 14, 2006)

If I am not working that day, I will try to lay off the makeup unless I have somewhere important to go.  Since work is all about "the makeup" I like taking breaks on my days off!


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 22, 2006)

Most definitely, every day! At least face powder, benefit lemonaide, high brow, and mascara.


----------



## melly_x (Jan 23, 2006)

Unfortunately yes, I have bad skin


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 23, 2006)

Nope! Generally have moisturiser with spf everyday, and most often lipgloss or balm of some sort. But I'm happy to go bare-faced (read: lazy!).


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 23, 2006)

i never go out without make up, sometimes more sometimes a little less. But i wear ever Mascara, colour for my eyebrows, a black eye shadow for eyeline, powder for the face and Blush. Thats minimum.


----------



## darla (Jan 23, 2006)

I only wear m/u while at work.  As soon as I get home, I wash my face or take it off with a baby wipe.  So weekends, I'm usually bare-faced unless I'm going out in the evening.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 23, 2006)

If i'm just popping out to the post office or whatever then i just slap on some concealar and fill in my brows, otherwise it's the whole shebang! I just don't feel confident otherwise!


----------



## afterglow (Jan 24, 2006)

^ Same here.  At bare minimimum I'll go for concealer and fill in my brows.  I always have lip balm on, but I don't count that.  But basically, I wear make up every day except Sunday.


----------



## oulala (Jan 29, 2006)

Always concealer (not acne but acne scars blah... one day they will disappear!), mascara, eyeliner, and blush. I cannot live without blush because I look pale otherwise and people start asking me if I'm about to die or somethin.


----------



## velvet (Jan 30, 2006)

i usually only wear make up if im going to a party or actually feel like putting it on (which is rare)
i feel more comfortable with out make up than with it


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 25, 2006)

i use make-up every day. but somethimes not on sundays or saturdays.


----------



## bebs (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont always use make up, maybe everyother day it really just depends upon my mood. sometimes I'm a dork and dont put it on till midday or early evening.


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

I wear make-up when I'm required to (evenings out, work, functions, etc) or if I'm trialling new faces on myself, but apart from that, nope. Vitamin E balm on my lips, suncreen on my face and that's it.

Honestly, I'd hate to be shackled to the kit each morning, labouring over my face. Skin is skin, I'd rather spend the time on making my skin fresh, glowing and healthy than have to bury it under a full face of pancake.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Mar 25, 2006)

If i'm around people or leaving the house, yup. Only time i don't is when i'm sick and/or home all day or something like that.


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 26, 2006)

my eyebrows are shaved off completely. if i want to leave the house i have to wear make up to draw them on. if i don't leave the house though sometimes i let it slide haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even if i don't do a lot of eyeshadow or anything i pretty much always wear lipgloss or eyeliner.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, most days....Loose powder, eyeliner and mascara. Never heavy skin or lip makeup.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 26, 2006)

I only do full-on makeup when I am working or going out...other than that, it's tinted moisturizer, some concealer, mascara and lipbalm...


----------



## User34 (Mar 26, 2006)

I use my BE foundation and some mascara for minimal make-up but I usually have to have somthing on!


----------



## Lealei (Mar 26, 2006)

I always have to have some sort of lip balm or gloss on. Other than that, I only wear makeup for work and special occasions...or if I'm in the mood to do my makeup that day lol. I feel perfectly comfortable walking out of the house in sweats and no makeup...my bf  actually likes it that way lol.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 26, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

I use makeup every day that I will be leaving my house.  If I stay in on the weekends to work I don't bother, but generally I wear it everyday.  I have to.  I have to cover up those dark circles under my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## cyens (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont wear eye shadow everyday or my eyes get sensitive and I start develloping allergies to them... since I bought so much mac, I ration my use to I dont get allergic to them. 

But I do use gloss and concealer everyday almost.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_nope, i don't.  i'm a tomboy at heart & even though i love mu i'm totally comfy w/ leaving the house w/ a totally unadorned face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
I'm not a tomboy but I'm definitely like that too! I love playing with makeup and looking at it and putting it on sometimes but usually the only time I actually *wear* it is for special occasions.


----------



## vixengirl (Mar 28, 2006)

I do love top wear all my new colors at work... every one just love what I do... and it's always the new topis here at work 

( I have to say I work with older women )


----------



## asteffey (Mar 28, 2006)

i wear makeup when i have time to do the whole shebang. i dont feel confident without makeup. i try to put on brows and powder everyday!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 28, 2006)

i have to put something on my lips to avoid dryness. so i wear lipgloss mostly than lipbalm to look more beautiful


----------



## liltweekstar (Mar 28, 2006)

i do.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope. I get too lazy to wear make-up at work since there are no cute guys anyway. Hahaha. Seriosly, I usually rush in the morning so I just put on MAC Lip conditioner.


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't wear makeup on the days that I work.  I play around on my days off, though.  I also don't tend to put any on if my allergies are bothering me at all.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 29, 2006)

I like my makeup and I wear my makeup whenever I have the chance, but I'm okay, just slapping on some lip conditioner and running out the door.


----------



## mae13 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would say no, but ever since I started wearing sunscreen daily I find I don't ever leave the house without buffing on a little powder at least, to take down the sheen of the sunscreen.

But if I'm not leaving the house I will procrastinate on the basics like showering and grooming as long as possible. Bad habit, I know.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha, I can't go out of the house without makeup on.
My eyes especially, because I just feel bare without eyeshadow on. 
Even if I'm running really late and have to do natural makeup, I still need it on.
And foundation, woo, I need that too. My complexion sucks!


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 9, 2006)

I only wear makeup 2-3 times a week.  I don't need to wear foundation or concealor so I'm content leaving the house with no makeup on.


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I always wear spf every day but i only tend to wear makeup at weekends.  I am a stay at home mum and most days only get as far as the school gate so if i am looking a bit pale i just put on a bit of cheek colour.


----------



## AGB (Apr 9, 2006)

yea if im going out then definently but for school.. sometimes if i feel like it and in the house no unless i get bored


----------



## PinkyPajangles (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm surprised that alot of people actually dont wear makeup everyday. I'm just the same. I dont wear it everyday and sometimes I even go 1 or 2 weeks without putting anything on cuz I dont go out that much. *housewive*. But of course I still have an absolute giant makeup collection. lol.


----------



## Becky68M (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_*I too most certainly can not leave the house with out mascara on! I just feel nude without it*. Then maybe clear lipgloss. But most the time it's full face on to leave the house._

 

Same here   8)


----------



## Tonitra (Apr 10, 2006)

I never go out (even if it's for a quick trip to the store) without more or less full makeup. I just don't feel comfortable without it on. Gahh, and if I'm home for the day and decide not to put any on, I hate it if I have to answer the door!


----------



## sindais (Apr 13, 2006)

I dont put on make up everyday... i've found that if i put on make up everyday then i would end up getting things growing on my face (bumps etc, not mould), so i tend to only wear make up when i go out and when i want to impress my boi. =)


----------



## monirock (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 
_I never wear makeup when I'm just at home but I can't leave the house without makeup on. It's really pathetic but even to go to the grocery store or bank I have to do full makeup, eyes, lips, bronzer, the whole thing...

I won't open my door if I'm at home and someone knocks, such as the ups guy, I just pretend I'm not home and he'll leave the package at the door, I don't even wanna see him without makeup on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

im exactly the same way. i wont let anyone see me without makeup on, my boyfriend asks and he gets dirty looks as a response =/


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 18, 2006)

nope, it's too hard w/ my school schedule. i do wear some sort of SPF moisturizer, and usually mascara, but if i don't have time, i don't trip...plus my breakouts have been so much better when letting my skin "breathe" more often, so it's a plus.
honestly, make up is fun and expressive and i love it, but i'm confident w/o it, it's not a necessity for me to feel good and/or attractive.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 19, 2006)

i wear makeup most of the time .. i have to bc i
sometimes look like i have red blotchy skin and i 
get really oily .. the amount of makeup varies tho
.. sometimes its just pressed powder other times 
its concealer, liq.foundation, loosepowder, bronzer
allll out !! hhaha. 
i wish i didnt have to put makeup all the time. but
eh ..


----------



## ska_wiking (Apr 24, 2006)

i think not "every day" but a lot of them. i like to make up me (i don't know what the verb is :S) but i have no time in the morning. if i see me very sleepy face i put some concealer and some mascara


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 24, 2006)

i wear make up every day for work (mon-fri), and saturdays too but sundays i usually dont bother cos its my lazy day. i dont bother if im ill either or the day after a night out. basically i only bother if im leaving the house.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 24, 2006)

I use to never ever leave the house without make up when i was in my teens. After I had my kids it seemed harder to make time to put it on. So now I still wear mu quite a bit but I will also go out without it as well.


----------



## avjwc (Apr 25, 2006)

I wear makeup everyday.  M-F for work I do the no makeup look including some sort of foundation to even out my skin, eye liner, blush, mascara and some eyeshadow.  I work in a law firm so it's important to look polished in case you have to meet a client.  On the weekend I have more time to try out bolder looks.  I won't usually go out the house without at least eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## hennagirl (Apr 25, 2006)

When I was in my 20s I used to only wear sunscreen and eyeliner.  Now I'm 2 decades older and can't leave the house without sunscreen, powder, concealer, eyeliner and lipstick. Takes 5 minutes to put on and it looks neutral and polished (and hopefully I look awake and fresh).  For events I'll pull out the colors and foundation and mascara and spend more time.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_For the most part, If I don't I just lay around and watch TV -LOL  I really do it helps me wake up and function.. I don't drink coffee so I guess makeup is my coffee._

 
Ditto, except I drink coffee too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's part of my routine, gives my brain time to wake up, and I have to put on at least eyeliner, mascara, concealer and Studio Fix (I haven't gotten into brows yet and don't have enough neutral e/s - ironic, eh?) before heading out the door.  Basically, my eyes have to show up on my face.  L/g I'll apply on the way (only at a red light!), and that'll be it...but since I drink coffee, but l/g disappears anyway.. =T  But I usually give myself enough time to put on a full face cuz I still feel like I'm "practicing" i.e. I haven't gotten the hang of it yet, so I take advantage of everyday to try something on.  If I'm only staying at home, I'll work w/ bolder colours or try to find my crease (on-going mission)...right now Inventive is giving me probs so I'm trying to work that out.


----------



## chako012 (May 3, 2006)

Not everyday because i wake up so latei 'm always late for work. normally to work is sconcealer for eye bags and maybe curl my lashes....on fridays i migth wear some eyeliner on top of that bu i wear more make up on the weekends as thats my "experimenting" time..lol


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 3, 2006)

Im obsessed with makeup, but I hardly ever wear it.  There is just never enough time in the morning & Id rather have that extra half hour to sleep!


----------



## melmcc (May 3, 2006)

Usually only on weekends...


----------



## luminious (May 3, 2006)

I do wear make-up everyday, but lately I haven't been wanting to wear it. I stopped using eyeshadow again and I'm sick of filling in my eyebrows so I'm probably jus gonna stick to a 10 minute routine of eyeliner, mascara, foundation, blush, and a lip combo.


----------



## calliestar (May 4, 2006)

I don't hardly ever leave the house without putting on bare minerals and eyeliner or mascara.  I used to favor eyeliner over mascara, but now I can't live without mascara.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 5, 2006)

I usually wear it everyday. the only time I don't is when I have to travel for long periods of time. and that's not often. other than that always wearing powder, mascara and shadow.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 
_Im obsessed with makeup, but I hardly ever wear it.  There is just never enough time in the morning & Id rather have that extra half hour to sleep!_

 
I'm pretty much the same way. If I had enough time I'd at least put on some eyeshadow and mascara everyday...


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* 
_Im obsessed with makeup, but I hardly ever wear it. There is just never enough time in the morning & Id rather have that extra half hour to sleep!_

 
Same here. If I'm working, I wear it every day. If I'm at home or just running errands I almost never wear it.


----------



## electrostars (May 5, 2006)

I'm usually too lazy to put make-up on. it requires me having to get up earlier. Hahahah. 

3 years ago, I used to wear make up everyday when I had the hots(who am I kidding? I STILL have the hots for him) for a co-worker..so I'd always have my face on when I was at work or hanging out with him..but after he saw what I looked like after crawling out of bed, I didn't care if he saw me with make-up on or not..so that is why I sleep the extra 15 minutes now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that and he doesn't work there anymore...lol.


----------



## oops! (May 6, 2006)

I can't leave home w/o any makeup on. I wish I were more confident but I don't like my complexion. I wear makeup most of the days, and that means at least foundation, loose powder, blush and mascara; On Saturday nights I also put on concealler, lipgloss, eye liner and shadows. I think the only places I don't wear any makeup are the gym and the beach.


----------



## deveraux (May 11, 2006)

I never wear makeup at home, but when I go out I usually do. Unless I'm just running to the corner store or just going for a walk and it's sunny out (i just hide behind my giant sunglasses). If I don't plan to see anybody, then no makeup.


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 11, 2006)

Same ^ For school, I usually just have a little beige-ish eyeshadow (my eyes are really dark) and chapstick.  When I'm not lazy to get up earlier, I'll put on mascara and blush. When I'm going out though I wear all these crazy funky colours, but never foundation or powder 'cause my dermatologist would slaughter me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Cherrie (May 13, 2006)

There's not a day that i don't wear makeup. I have to wear makeup. I'm not bad as a natural either, but it's just my obsession. I love wearing makeup. Just putting it on every morning gives me an exciting rush in my guts. It shows my artistic side of me which I love doing my whole life as an artist whether its makeup or drawing on a piece of paper. The only people that ever saw me without makeup is my family and my bf (which I take off the M-up at night). There was even one time where i woke up one hour late for work but i still took my time to do my makeup and then leave the house and hour later. LOL. I'll even wear makeup just to walk out the drive way and get the newspaper. Thats how much i love it!


----------



## ette (May 13, 2006)

for school i wear concealer, strobe cream, blush, mascara, eyeliner, brow pencil, sometimes shadow. for staying out in public, thats my minimum, or at least concealer and mascara. but i will go to like the quick store w/o makeup, but i do enjoy putting it on so usually i wear it.


----------

